# Tampa..



## michindi (Nov 1, 2010)

Any tampa area people here?


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

michindi said:


> Any tampa area people here?


Brushout in the house.


----------



## michindi (Nov 1, 2010)

very cool..So how long have you been riding?


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

michindi said:


> very cool..So how long have you been riding?


Since I was five. Took a short break between 18 and 25 then again between 38 and 42. Now I ride almost every day. Pinellas trail, Sun Coast trail or Clearwater beach. When it is warm and daylight I ride to and from work about every other day, 21 miles one way. Sometimes on the weekends I ride with Chain Wheel Drive.


----------



## michindi (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow...Im a newbi and still trying to save for a new bike. I thinking I will be able to get one next week.


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

What are you getting?


----------



## michindi (Nov 1, 2010)

I am looking at a Trek 1.2 but would to get a 2.1


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

michindi said:


> I am looking at a Trek 1.2 but would to get a 2.1


Cool. Both are good looking bikes.


----------

